# Tips on how to restore more quickly?



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a flashaholic. I admit it. So, I thought if we could get the wisdom of the group on things they do to make restoring after flashing a new rom as painless and quick as possible.

Here's a specific question I have:
One thing I do is only restore the apps I actually use (or think I might use) from Titanium Backup each time I set everything up after a new I flash a new rom (which is more often than I'd like to admit). So I have all my apps saved/backed up in TiBu but I just select the ones I want to restore. I'm wondering if there's a way to have just the apps I use regularly show up in TiBu so I don't have to scroll through the list of my 200 apps and look for the ones I want to restore. Does anybody know if there's a function in TiBu (or some other way) to do that?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Delete the backups of the apps you dont use in titanium.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't use any back up apps or go through a long rigorous thing when I switch from rom to rom. Lately I will go into the Settings>Backup & Reset> I will then toggle the Back up my data option. Then when the ROM loads, it redownloads all of my apps for me.

I am kind of a minimalist so this might not be the best technique for everyone. I don't care about data, texts, or game saves being backed up. This is what works best for me.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> Delete the backups of the apps you dont use in titanium.


But then do those apps disappear? I don't want to get rid of them all together (in case I want them some day).


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

GRZLA said:


> I don't use any back up apps or go through a long rigorous thing when I switch from rom to rom. Lately I will go into the Settings>Backup & Reset> I will then toggle the Back up my data option. Then when the ROM loads, it redownloads all of my apps for me.
> 
> I am kind of a minimalist so this might not be the best technique for everyone. I don't care about data, texts, or game saves being backed up. This is what works best for me.


Yeah, I can see how that would work great if you want to restore all of your apps.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> But then do those apps disappear? I don't want to get rid of them all together (in case I want them some day).


If its an app you dont use regularly, do you really need a backup of it though? Just make a copy of your backups prior to deleting them and you can always move them back.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> If its an app you dont use regularly, do you really need a backup of it though? Just make a copy of your backups prior to deleting them and you can always move them back.


Sorry, kind of a noob here...what do you mean exactly? When I go into TiBu and I do "batch" all my apps show up. Is there a way to have a separate list of just the ones I want to restore each time?


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Sorry, kind of a noob here...what do you mean exactly? When I go into TiBu and I do "batch" all my apps show up. Is there a way to have a separate list of just the ones I want to restore each time?


That (as far as I know) is not possible. But, as mbh87 was saying, you could copy the backups of the apps you don't use to your computer and then delete them off your phone. Then they won't restore but if you need them you can just copy them back to your phone.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> That (as far as I know) is not possible. But you could copy the backups of the apps you don't use to your computer and then delete them off your phone. Then they won't restore but if you need them you can just copy them back to your phone.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is what I was getting at.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

rexdog1888 said:


> This is what I was getting at.


Okay, got it. Thanks


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

I had the same issue, I hated browsing through all 200+ apps that I had backed up.

So this is my solution: organize your apps by last backup date, then go to batch --> restore all missing apps with data. Deselect all and browse down to find the last app you had on your phone when you last backed up (ie. if you had 50 apps on your phone when you wiped, look for the last app in your list that you recognize, it should be pretty obvious because you'll start seeing apps in the list that you haven't had installed for a while). Then tap and hold on that last app and tap "select this + all above". You will then only restore the apps that were on your phone before flashing the new rom. You can always go through all of the checked apps and decide to prune it down if you want. Not sure if this is very clear. Let me know if you need clarification on something.

I have a question of my own, is there a way to backup system settings? I know TiBu can do it, but you always have to worry about it screwing up your system by restoring something that shouldn't be restored.

Also, is there a way to backup individual contact settings? (ie. custom ringtone settings).


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

This functionality is already built into app.

You can create "labels" with Titanium Backup and then assign apps to certain labels. Just make a label and put all of your favorite apps in that label. Then you can filter the list to show apps in that label. Then you can do a batch backup or restore and it will only backup/restore those apps.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

eleazar said:


> I had the same issue, I hated browsing through all 200+ apps that I had backed up.
> 
> So this is my solution: organize your apps by last backup date, then go to batch --> restore all missing apps with data. Deselect all and browse down to find the last app you had on your phone when you last backed up (ie. if you had 50 apps on your phone when you wiped, look for the last app in your list that you recognize, it should be pretty obvious because you'll start seeing apps in the list that you haven't had installed for a while). Then tap and hold on that last app and tap "select this + all above". You will then only restore the apps that were on your phone before flashing the new rom. You can always go through all of the checked apps and decide to prune it down if you want. Not sure if this is very clear. Let me know if you need clarification on something.
> 
> ...


Oh, I see! I didn't know about that feature in TiBu.

As far as backing up system setting, I'm not sure about backing up system apps. I'll get back to you if I find something out


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

JS0724 said:


> This functionality is already built into app.
> 
> You can create "labels" with Titanium Backup and then assign apps to certain labels. Just make a label and put all of your favorite apps in that label. Then you can filter the list to show apps in that label. Then you can do a batch backup or restore and it will only backup/restore those apps.


Oh, no kidding? I thought I had heard about something like that in TiBu. I'll check that out. That would make things tons easier. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## vegabraxus (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd get familiar with a custom launcher too (I use Nova). You can backup how your folders and Widgets are set up so when you restore your apps all you gotta do is restore in your custom launcher and your setup will be good to go in no time.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

JS0724 said:


> This functionality is already built into app.
> 
> You can create "labels" with Titanium Backup and then assign apps to certain labels. Just make a label and put all of your favorite apps in that label. Then you can filter the list to show apps in that label. Then you can do a batch backup or restore and it will only backup/restore those apps.


+1 create labels for the apps and you can make your own lists. Been doing this for awhile.

f2e


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a question, is there a way to keep my nandroid backups on my nexus after I do a full wipe when changing from rom to rom? It seems I lose my tibu. As well and the only way I can keep tibu is to dropbox. It which is wicked time consuming.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

FknTwizted said:


> I have a question, is there a way to keep my nandroid backups on my nexus after I do a full wipe when changing from rom to rom? It seems I lose my tibu. As well and the only way I can keep tibu is to dropbox. It which is wicked time consuming.


What kind of wipe are you doing? You shouldnt lose your info on the SD card when you wipe in CWM


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you have the paid version of Titanium Backup? Because if you do, I don't see why restoring apps would be a hassle. Just one click and it does it for you.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

I have paid tibu, just seems like the last time I did a wipe/div cache wipe it cleared the whole hd


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

Just don't want to lose my stock rooted nandroid backup if I wipe and go to another rom.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

You don't lose your nandroid backups after wiping. That would defeat the purpose of making a backup, wouldn't it? It erases nothing from your SD card.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

K cool thanks for the heads up.... maybe its fact reset that does the dirty lol


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Factory reset is the same thing. It doesn't touch the sd card. Unless you're going to "format sd card." That's a whole different thing though.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not sure if this is something for you just skimmed through try Boot Manager. Try out as many Roms that you want without the hassle of backing up. It can sync Texts and Call Logs between Roms. Find one you like switch it to your Phone/Main Rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

Last time I checked (and I admit, it's been a long time) even with the option in TiBu to restore settings across roms, I would always lose my TiBu filters, which made it pointless to use the feature for this purpose. If that's changed/fixed by now, I may have to look into using them again as I do the same thing going through all my backed up apps every time.


----------

